
Facebook exec: we got Trump elected, and we shouldn’t stop him in 2020 - trymas
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/7/21055348/facebook-trump-election-2020-leaked-memo-bosworth
======
hurricanetc
I am convinced that in order to become a Facebook executive you must undergo a
psychiatric screening and confirm that you are a sociopath.

